# Modem failed. Can I use an external one?



## Ian J Brown (Jan 23, 2003)

My modem has failed so the tivo no longer does a daily call. I've tried testing it but it just says the lines busy. Nothing else is using the line so i suspect the modem is faulty. (Tivo helpdesk says its lines are working ok).

I've looked and the cost of a replacement system board is too high for me. Can I use an external modem? The threads I've read all seem to be from the US and talk about software V3. I'm on V2.5.5a... 

If this isn't possible then I guess a cache card is the way forward....


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Have you tried powering TiVo off at the mains for 30 seconds?


----------



## Ian J Brown (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi there thanks for the prompt reply - yes I've done that but it's still the same..


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Yes a cachecard is a solution if you have broadband at home and ideally a network connection near your tivo.

Some software has to be loaded on your tivo hard drive or if you are lazy you can order a new drive with the software already installed.

Card also has room for extra memory which can help tivo's performance on menus and if you have lots of wishlists

Several locations to get the bits and this is one http://www.tivoheaven.co.uk/ I have used in the past.

Automan.


----------



## Ian J Brown (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks Automan - but does your reply mean an external modem is not an option?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Not an option I'm afraid 

http://www.pacelink.co.uk/tivo.htm do offer motherboard repairs however inc modem.



> For example, a typical 'callback fails' modem repair will cost £35 + £18.70 + return Special Delivery (£20) and VAT(£12.90), total £86.60


Which is close to a cachecard...

Automan.


Ian J Brown said:


> Thanks Automan - but does your reply mean an external modem is not an option?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Automan said:


> Which is close to a cachecard...


...but without any of the added functionality 

Oh, and you would be without your TiVo for at least a week too :down:


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Sorry I should have said close to the *cost* of a cachecard.

A cachecard does lots of other wonderful things 

Automan.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html is a useful source of info regarding the capabilities of a Cachecard. As is www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html to show you you how to install Tivoweb once you have a Cachecard installed.

It is probably cheaper to buy a secondhand but fully working Tivo without a Lifetime Sub from Ebay and have your Lifetime sub transferred across by Tivo Customer Services (which they will normally agree to do for a modem failure fault) than to have the modem repaired by Pacelink.

www.tivocentral.co.uk is another website that sells Tivo hard drive upgrades and Cachecards.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

But guess who has stock...


----------



## Ian J Brown (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm sold, I'm sold!!!


----------

